# One Piece Girls Vs. Naruto Girls Hotness Battle



## Emperor Time (May 6, 2008)

Who shall win this?


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 6, 2008)

Whoever wins...we lose


----------



## Emperor Time (May 6, 2008)

Just doing a hotness battle.


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2008)

For a hotness battle, we need pics! NOW!!!


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 6, 2008)

Zephos the member.
Banned currently, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 6, 2008)

Aldric stop for some reason?


----------



## The World (May 6, 2008)

Alot of the OBD are pedos so i say Naruto in a stomp....o yea they also like MILF's(Tsunade anyone?)


----------



## Slips (May 6, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> For a hotness battle, we need pics! NOW!!!



Let me check my sig folder

Thar you go


----------



## Emperor Time (May 6, 2008)

Looks like we have a winner.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Who shall win this?



Yet another thread where One Piece stomps. 



Aldric said:


> Outfit battle who's the best dressed
> 
> Don Accino or Ratigan



Ratigan


----------



## Ax_ (May 6, 2008)

OPverse wins this.
The girls don't tend to look like guys, for one thing...


----------



## The World (May 6, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> OPverse wins this.
> The girls don't tend to look like guys, for one thing...



Uhh the girls look like girls, it's the other way around, alot of dudes look like chicks in Naruto.


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 6, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Uhh the girls look like girls, it's the other way around, alot of dudes look like chicks in Naruto.



Do share        .


----------



## Ax_ (May 6, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Uhh the girls look like girls, it's the other way around, alot of dudes look like chicks in Naruto.



Sakura.
Konan.
Karin.

Explain to me how they look all that feminine when Kishi is drawing stuff normally.

Don't include doujins or anything like that.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Do share        .



Like Haku, Neji, Kimimaro, Deidara, Orochim- actually he looks like MJ.....


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 6, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Like Haku, Neji, Kimimaro, Deidara, Orochim- actually he looks like MJ.....



Long hair =/= looking like a girl.
Haku is the only one I agree with


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 6, 2008)

hmmmm this is also hard to choose. i say its even.


----------



## Akatora (May 6, 2008)

anime fillers Included?

If not then I don't really remember finding any close to hot.

Link removed

at 45 sec


No typical Naruto cloths(thank you) Resembles one of my all time favorite fictional characters, I seem to like Tan Redheads(do they even exist in reality I wonder)


----------



## Ax_ (May 6, 2008)

That girl wasn't create by Kishi, though, so she shouldn't count.

Unless he tries, all his girls looks like men.

Unfortunately, he doesn't seem to be trying on that point anymore...


----------



## Akatora (May 6, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> That girl wasn't create by Kishi, though, so she shouldn't count.
> 
> Unless he tries, all his girls looks like men.
> 
> Unfortunately, he doesn't seem to be trying on that point anymore...




Well there clothing would be another reason for that.

Honest speaking I think Kishi should practice his "cloth style" and stuff like that before trying to improve his skills in drawing girls.

Sasuke getting lipstick in monster form... (what the)
Itachi with painted nails (Weirdo)
Orochimaru with a Kringle belt(ugly)

Not to forget the Kavalar vest combined with Sandals  
That's like seeing a knnight in plate armor with nothing on his legs


----------



## Ax_ (May 6, 2008)

Not the point though.
Fact is, Kishi isn't good at drawing hot girls, when compared to most other manga writers.

Especially not now, when he doesn't even bother with it anymore.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Not the point though.
> Fact is, Kishi isn't good at drawing hot girls, when compared to most other manga writers.
> 
> Especially not now, when he doesn't even bother with it anymore.



Well there is Anko Kurenai Temari Tsunade TS Hinata Yugito Kushina Konan there all kinda hot, but i guess One Piece is a bit more diverse.....The only chicks i truly thought were kinda "hot" as walking stick figures go were Nami, her sister and that loli Perona.


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 6, 2008)

Naruto girls look like men half the time

fail


----------



## Ax_ (May 6, 2008)

Espada said:


> Naruto girls look like men half the time
> 
> fail



QFT.

Also, roxxas, Konan is not hot, since she has no curves to speak of.

Also, when was the last time we saw Anko in the manga?

And when has Tsunade, outside of fanworks NOT done by Kishi, been really hot?

And how much did we really see of Yugito?
Before she got horribly killed, I mean?
Not to mention that she still didn't have that many curves when compared to OPverse girls that are supposed to be attractive.

Hinata is the only one you have a point on.

I'm not even sure who kushina is.
But for Temari, when did we last see her, anyway?

In OPverse, the hot girls are at least following people around somewhat, and don't immediately disappear when the author of a certain manga decides that he likes the uchihas more than anything else.

Also, Nami isn't so much "stick-figure-like" as much as she has a thin waist and big tits.

Far better than can be said about most of what Kishi draws, anyway.


----------



## Akatora (May 6, 2008)

Yet again this is comparing Naruto girls to One piece girls not Kishi and Odas skills in drawing girls.

So she should count, though I have hardly seen her


----------



## Random Nobody (May 6, 2008)

One Piece stomps.


----------



## Murderous Intent (May 6, 2008)

just saw the one piece eps (340?) where nami took a bath in dr. hogback's castle. 

Win.


----------



## Gary (May 6, 2008)

one piece for the win


----------



## Mashiro (May 6, 2008)

WAit, so when is Naruto ever going to beat One Piece?
NamiNamiNamiNamiNamiNami

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kalifa


----------



## Xirk (May 6, 2008)

> Naruto girls look like men half the time
> 
> fail



Well to be faire how many anime's/maga's have you seen where the men look feminen as can be. And I don't realy see the manliness every one else see's, sure most of them arn't realy all that hot but manly?


----------



## The World (May 6, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> QFT.
> 
> Also, roxxas, Konan is not hot, since she has no curves to speak of.
> 
> ...



O Kushina is Narutos hot milf Mom  and even though there barely shown those hot chicks are still there somewhere....


----------



## Scarecrow Red (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Sengoku (May 7, 2008)

naruto who?


----------



## Ax_ (May 7, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Yet again this is comparing Naruto girls to One piece girls not Kishi and Odas skills in drawing girls.
> 
> So she should count, though I have hardly seen her



We are talking about which manga has the hottest women.
How the hell are we going to talk about this without comparing the style of each artist?



Roxxas said:


> O Kushina is Narutos hot milf Mom  and even though there barely shown those hot chicks are still there somewhere....



Oh?
Can't even remember the name of that one...

And if they are there, why are we only seeing Sakura and Karin right now?
Where is Anko, Tsunade and Temari right now?


----------



## Akatora (May 7, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> We are talking about which manga has the hottest women.
> How the hell are we going to talk about this without comparing the style of each artist?



It said nothing about it being limited to the manga alone, it just say Naruto and One Piece.

The drawing styles of the authors is very important here, but it is not limited to it



That was where you were wrong


@Sengoku

Problem with the pics you posted is simply they are all fan arts


----------



## Ax_ (May 7, 2008)

Akatora said:


> It said nothing about it being limited to the manga alone, it just say Naruto and One Piece.
> 
> The drawing styles of the authors is very important here, but it is not limited to it
> 
> ...



See, this I don't get.
You say that it doesn't have to be from the manga alone, then you complain to Sengoku when he posts something not from the manga?

How does that make any sense?

Also, why should we go by things that aren't canon, in Narutoverse if we can't do so when it comes to pictures of OPverse girls?

Also, what right do you have to say whether I'm right or wrong?


----------



## Akatora (May 7, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> See, this I don't get.
> You say that it doesn't have to be from the manga alone, then you complain to Sengoku when he posts something not from the manga?
> 
> How does that make any sense?
> ...




Well the simple thing that you got me wrong not that you got me right.

Fan stuff is fan stuff the anime is the middle way between fan stuff and canon

It is still copyrighted under the same name, which the fan art are not


----------



## Ax_ (May 7, 2008)

What the hell?
What are you even trying to say?

Are we allowed to count stuff not directly done by the artist or aren't we?
Just answer that question so we can get on with it, alright?


----------



## Akatora (May 7, 2008)

Well that would be for emp to answer since he is the thread starter.

Im just saying since we are at the manga/anime battle board and it haven't been said if it is either then it should be assumed to be anything sold under the copyright of Naruto and the Copyright of One Piece that has videos or drawings.


----------



## Ax_ (May 7, 2008)

Actually, we are in the standard OBD, not the one for manga or anime battles.


Also, you are correct when you say that it isn't for you to say, so I guess we can use pics done by fans as well.

But still, I guess I'll bite.
Why should it be assumed that its everything sold under the copyright?

We should go by the most basic works, which is the manga itself, since that is the thing that is canon.

So, if we do that, show my anything that can surpass what Nami has done in Thriller Bark.

If you don't want to do that, however, show me anything that can surpass the pics Sengoku posted.
And I mean picture by picture here.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

It true that fanart is allowed as well.


----------



## Ax_ (May 7, 2008)

Alright then.
Lets see what the Naruto people (I'm guessing they wouldn't like to be called Narutards here, even though they tend to call OP fans OPtards...) can show up in terms of the women looking attractive.
If they can bring up 4 or more pictures, they have a pretty good case.
Though, I'd imagine I'd also start to post pics as well, if that came to be.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 7, 2008)

Outside of fanart the Naruto girls aren't all that....

Nami is all you really need from One Piece though.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> I'm not even sure who kushina is.



Here is Kushina when she's very pregnant with Naruto.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 7, 2008)

God Kishi sucks at drawing women


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2008)

I changed images, I grabbed the wrong one. I will say though that aside from Anko Naruto has never been much for Fan Service in the slightest bit.


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 7, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> I changed images, I grabbed the wrong one. I will say though that aside from Anko Naruto has never been much for Fan Service in the slightest bit.



Maybe if you're gay or a chick tho (Haku...that unspeakable perversion Konohamaru is responsible for...)

Edit: Almost forgot the main man, SASUKE!!!!1111
Yea, sometimes I wonder about Mr. Masashi


----------



## Ax_ (May 7, 2008)

The disturbing thing is, I can't find a single thing to disprove what soupnazi just saidm, from the contents of Part 2.

Its all full of masculine girls, Sasuke turning into a being that has lipstick, and Akatsuki that paints their nails...

All in all, Naruto has turned far more disturbing than I'd have ever imagined when I started reading it...
Though, that might be a reason why the fangirls like it...


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2008)

Konohamaru did okay



Then again he's also responsible for this. I suggest you don't open it though unless you just want to claw out your eyes to make the images go away. The sad thing is they wont though


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 7, 2008)

^ 
The "girl" on the left looks like Sasuke after he got a sex change, and the one on the right is, as you said, ok.


----------



## Sengoku (May 7, 2008)

I guess One Piece wins lol..


----------



## Akatora (May 7, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Actually, we are in the standard OBD, not the one for manga or anime battles.
> 
> 
> Also, you are correct when you say that it isn't for you to say, so I guess we can use pics done by fans as well.
> ...




Still this is like saying filler episodes are not part of a series... That was what i ment by the copyright


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2008)

Don't make me get the Nami/Vivi bath scene. 

One Piece wins this due to Kishi's inability to draw an attactive female save Anko.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 7, 2008)

Anko shoulda been in One Piece.  At least that way we'd get to fucking see her sometimes.


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qVfV2XbFCM[/YOUTUBE]

Happiness Punch > Narutoverse.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qVfV2XbFCM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Happiness Punch > Narutoverse.



Damn Right.

I mean it even worked on Chopper and Oda said he's not attracted to humans.


----------



## Hamaru (May 7, 2008)

Naruto girls win this.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Hamaru (May 7, 2008)

Are we only using manga?  Seen fandom OP pics.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 7, 2008)

No where using both.  I just love whenever I get an excuse to post that.


----------



## zan (May 7, 2008)

in all reality we should only use canon photos. Fan art can make any anime girl hot.. So yea...  

Even tho i have a deep anime crush on hinata... I would have to say that one piece have Physical basic beauty . Everyone is different everyone thinks beauty is something differnt.. 

So yea... Lets only judge canon art only....


----------



## Hamaru (May 7, 2008)

Random Nobody said:


> No where using both.  I just love whenever I get an excuse to post that.



O, okay. Because if it was just manga then OP would stomp


----------



## Supa Swag (May 7, 2008)

OP stomps.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 7, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> OP stomps.


----------



## Ax_ (May 8, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> OP stomps.



You know, it really says something about the general difference between hot girls in OP and hot girls in Naruto, when a picture made by the author himself can be competitive against fanart when Kishis women are drawn so much better.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (May 8, 2008)

Why are you guys discussing about the sexiness of a cartoon character, why not real women.

And not that I really care, but the pic about Random Nobody comparing Hinata has an anime screenshot, while is less cannon than fan-art.


----------



## Ax_ (May 8, 2008)

We are horribly bored, I guess.
Also, I don't think its allowed to post any really sexy pictures of real women anywhere but in the bathhouse...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> OP stomps.



It a great picture indeed.


----------



## Ryuk (May 8, 2008)

Naruto Girls Rape.
One Piece girls eyes and noses look weird.
Although I have to admit that Sky Island Arc Nami looked hot.


----------



## HEATAQUA (May 8, 2008)

I like One Piece girls they are cute and sexy


----------



## HumanWine (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Prowler (May 8, 2008)

*I vote Nico Robin, she dives me crazy for some reason. 
Nami is also Hot too. 

And Tsunade... 
But One Piece wins in my opinion.*


----------



## Random Nobody (May 8, 2008)

The Red Knight said:


> Why are you guys discussing about the sexiness of a cartoon character, why not real women.
> 
> And not that I really care, but the pic about Random Nobody comparing Hinata has an anime screenshot, *while is less cannon than fan-art.*



You think anime studio art is less canon then fanart?


----------



## Gary (May 9, 2008)

oone piece ftw still


----------



## Ax_ (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations Emperor, this is one of your better threads.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 9, 2008)

Shakky > Naruto females


----------



## Ax_ (May 9, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Shakky > Naruto females



EVERYTHING is > Naruto females.
Except Anko and Tsunade...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 9, 2008)

I'd say One Piece has a much better selection of older women. Hina-jou? Yes please. I wish Oda could draw them better though. Perhaps he should outsource females to Oh!Great. Having said that though, Oh!Great could probably make the Naruto women much better looking as well.


----------



## Ax_ (May 9, 2008)

Oh!Great makes them look kind of alike, though.
I mean, take Tenjo Tenge, for example, those two sisters looks almost exactly the same.

That shouldn't be the case.


----------



## Red (May 9, 2008)

Naruto females win this one with ease, If I want Boobs on a stick with an ugly face, I'd hit one piece up. If I want _*normal*_ females with *normal* looking features I'll hit naruto up:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darklyre (May 9, 2008)

The funny thing about that is that none of the artwork's good qualities come from Kishimoto, but rather the colorist.


----------



## Red (May 9, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> The funny thing about that is that none of the artwork's good qualities come from Kishimoto, but rather the colorist.


If the line art was rubbish no amount of coloring would have made it better.


----------



## FireEel (May 9, 2008)

Red said:


> If the line art was rubbish no amount of coloring would have made it better.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Gary (May 9, 2008)

^ is speaking the truth


----------



## Nuzzie (May 9, 2008)

One Piece over all.

But Naruto does have Anko, Kurenai and Konan (yeah I find her madly hot)


----------



## Ax_ (May 9, 2008)

...you prefer Konan over Tsunade?
Seriously?

Because Tsunade and Anko are the only two girls in Naruto that are even remotely attractive at this moment, when not drawn by fans...


----------



## Nuzzie (May 9, 2008)

I like Tsunade too, probably a bit more than Konan, but I forgot about her.


----------



## Gary (May 9, 2008)

lol forgot about konon


----------



## Vicious (May 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 










This is the only chick i like out of both of the series.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 9, 2008)

Red said:


> Naruto females win this one with ease, If I want Boobs on a stick with an ugly face, I'd hit one piece up. If I want _*normal*_ females with *normal* looking features I'll hit naruto up:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Normal is just code name for ugly.

I also love how how every single pic you posted was _*fanmade coloring*_ (and one filler scene) rather than Kishimoto's official coloring, you know, like the one where Karin looks like Bozo the Clown.


----------



## Tash (May 9, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Normal is just code name for ugly.
> 
> I also love how how every single pic you posted was _*fanmade coloring*_ (and one filler scene) rather than Kishimoto's official coloring, you know, like the one where Karin looks like Bozo the Clown.



You've been missed in the OBD.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for liking my good thread.


----------



## Red (May 10, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Normal is just code name for ugly.
> 
> I also love how how every single pic you posted was _*fanmade coloring*_ (and one filler scene) rather than Kishimoto's official coloring, you know, like the one where Karin looks like Bozo the Clown.


The point isn't the coloring. These are _*lined*_ and _*penned*_ by kishi and they're still valid. One piece ladies are lanky figures with overly round heads and beady eyes with breasts tacked onto them for fan service. Stick with your caricatures while I go with kishi.


----------



## Gritz (May 10, 2008)

Red said:


> The point isn't the coloring. These are _*lined*_ and _*penned*_ by kishi and they're still valid. One piece ladies are lanky figures with overly round heads and beady eyes with breasts tacked onto them for fan service. Stick with your caricatures while I go with kishi.



I'm goin with Kishi.  Boobs are great, but they are not the only factors.  In a way, I like Kishimoto's female drawings.  They look alot like real women.  It's refreshing to see a teen doesn't have a rack like Pamela Anderson.

I consider Naruto girls cute.  I've just never been a fan of Oda's fanservice.  And I find "fapping" to be a disgusting habit.


----------



## Ax_ (May 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Thanks everyone for liking my good thread.


It is a pretty damn good thread, actually.
At least it amusing to read.



Gritz said:


> I'm goin with Kishi.  Boobs are great, but they are not the only factors.  In a way, I like Kishimoto's female drawings.  They look alot like real women.  It's refreshing to see a teen doesn't have a rack like Pamela Anderson.
> 
> I consider Naruto girls cute.  I've just never been a fan of Oda's fanservice.  And I find "fapping" to be a disgusting habit.



...are you a girl IRL?
Just asking...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 10, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> OP stomps.



Does anyone have a slighlty smaller version of this picture so I can put it in my sig without the spoiler tags?


----------



## Scarecrow Red (May 19, 2008)

Random Nobody said:


> You think anime studio art is less canon then fanart?



Yeah, I spelled that wrong, but at least I didn't use screenshot of a show with questionable animation to make comparisons.

If you really want to show how Hinata is truly hideous, take her worst panel in the manga.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 19, 2008)

Naruto girls are hotter.


----------



## Zetta (May 19, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Naruto girls are hotter.



I see p*d*p****


----------



## Scarecrow Red (May 19, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Thanks everyone for liking my good thread.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I see p*d*p****



Their anime/manga characters who gives a shit.


----------



## Zetta (May 19, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Their anime/manga characters who gives a shit.



The fact that they represent underage girls perhaps?


----------



## HumanWine (May 19, 2008)

In 2006, Bush tried to bann lolicon from the states because he said it was sick and perverted (the whole idea of little girl being raped and what not, regardless of whether it real). It nearly worked until some pedos stated that lolicon is an "art form" that is unconstitutional. Lolicon wont go away


----------



## BAD BD (May 19, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> In 2006, Bush tried to bann lolicon from the states because he said it was sick and perverted (the whole idea of little girl being raped and what not, regardless of whether it real). It nearly worked until some pedos stated that lolicon is an "art form" that is unconstitutional. Lolicon wont go away



LOL Loli.

LOL Bush.

LOL B&.


----------



## Gary (May 19, 2008)

still      op      .


----------



## Zetta (May 19, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> In 2006, Bush tried to bann lolicon from the states because he said it was sick and perverted (the whole idea of little girl being raped and what not, regardless of whether it real). It nearly worked until some pedos stated that lolicon is an "art form" that is unconstitutional. Lolicon wont go away



Bloody Yanks again...


----------



## magekyou beholder90 (May 19, 2008)

kishi sure need a cheak up on haku. the first time i saw haku he look like a straight girl
it even confused the main character on naruto


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 19, 2008)

What's scary is, Haku looks hotter than 90% of the girls in his series


----------



## Fang (May 19, 2008)

What is scary is that Anko has a better personality then main cast of Naruto.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 19, 2008)

What's scary is how much better Naruto would be if Anko was the main character.


----------



## Red (May 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The fact that they represent *underage girls* perhaps?


Talking about age in Manga/Anime is stupid. Case in point Orihime from bleach is underage but she's not loli, Rukia is 100+ years but is still considered one. Call me when they start doing age verification for manga/anime girls


----------



## Fang (May 19, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> What's scary is, Haku looks hotter than 90% of the girls in his series





Mirai Gohan said:


> What is scary is that Anko has a better personality then main cast of Naruto.





Random Nobody said:


> What's scary is how much better Naruto would be if Anko was the main character.



We summed up the thread.


----------



## Ippy (May 19, 2008)

Death to hotness battles.


----------

